# New Fuel Labelling in Spain from October



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all from October this year Spain will be the first country to implement the new EU fuel labelling which is going to cause confusion. Apologies if already posted.

https://murciatoday.com/new-petrol-labelling-at-spanish-pumps-this-october_554969-a.html


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The diesel one is usually covered in gunge with a smelly puddle beside it.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> The diesel one is usually covered in gunge with a smelly puddle beside it.
> 
> Ray.


Well yeah, but what's your diesel poison, B7, B10 or XTL if you ain't got a new vehicle with the new label at the filler ? :wink2:


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

StewartJ said:


> Hi all from October this year Spain will be the first country to implement the new EU fuel labelling which is going to cause confusion. Apologies if already posted.
> 
> https://murciatoday.com/new-petrol-labelling-at-spanish-pumps-this-october_554969-a.html


So why haven't the UK press told *us *about this (as it appears that it will come into force in the UK in October)?

And how will *we *find out which fuels *we *should be using?

Gordon


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Bit more in the link below.

As far as diesel is concerned it looks as B7 is what most of us use now, the B10 and XTL are for vehicles that can cope with varying percentages of bio diesel mixtures.

http://www.fuel-identifiers.eu/docs/QA-consumers-EN.pdf

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have asked my friendly local dealer for a definitive answer...


Graham :smile2:


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

That almost implies that there will be no petrol sold without ethanol in as I cant see a symbol for no ethanol.
I have at least one vehicle that cant run on ethanol.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

pete4x4 said:


> That almost implies that there will be no petrol sold without ethanol in as I cant see a symbol for no ethanol.
> I have at least one vehicle that cant run on ethanol.


Found this on the Armchair Biker site re classic bike issues and ethanol.

http://armchairbiker.com/ethanol-in-petrol-what-classic-bikers-need-to-know/

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for that Terry. The whole thing sounds bad for anyone running classic vehicles. I guess I'll have to look for E0, if it's available at all, for mine in future.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Oh dear - yet another thing the EU will (rightly) get the blame for.... they refuse interest groups affected directly by the introduction of ethanol to even take part i discussions as it would be"too compliicated" but it is known that ethanol can cause problems in engines older than 2007.....

But don't worry Mrs May will ensure it's all OK - except the relevant UK Government refuses to discuss the problem at all.......


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

So if it's a problem for "classic" bike engines, what is it going to be like for lawnmowers?

Most of these use air-cooled MC engines but without fancy carbs, lined tanks, etc and are probably used a few times per month between March & October.

Gordon (getting worried about his 600cc Honda engine!)


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Carbs with plastic needle seats and/or O ring seals are all liable to perish with an ethanol additive. :-O

Spluttering and non starting times ahead.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

AFAIK most plastics are NOT soluble in ethanol so that ought not to be a problem. It may be that the plastic absorbs the ethanol even from low concentrations and that may change the shape and therefore the ability to function. I have never come across an "O" ring that is affected by ethanol - particularly at such a low conceentration as 10%. T


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

http://iqlearningsystems.com/ethanol/downloads/Ethanol & E85 Material Compatibility.pdf


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

AFAIK the fuel isn't changing, just a harmonised way of labelling the different fuels available. Labels on the filler cap of new vehicles will indicate which fuels can be used.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Penquin said:


> AFAIK most plastics are NOT soluble in ethanol so that ought not to be a problem. It may be that the plastic absorbs the ethanol even from low concentrations and that may change the shape and therefore the ability to function. I have never come across an "O" ring that is affected by ethanol - particularly at such a low conceentration as 10%. T


Ethanol related problems mentioned in link below......

https://www.bellperformance.com/blo...classic-car-from-modern-ethanol-fuel-problems

Terry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And this:

_Yet ethanol is also a powerful solvent that, without a suitable additive, attacks many fuel system components including zinc and galvanised materials, brass, copper, aluminium, seals and hoses, cork, polyurethane and epoxy resins. In other words, almost everything used in a vehicle made more than about 20 years ago. It's also hydrophilic, and water causes all sorts of additional problems._

comes from here: https://www.telegraph.co.uk/motorin...ethanol-threat-to-classic-cars-and-bikes.html


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Ethanol related problems mentioned in link below......
> 
> https://www.bellperformance.com/blo...classic-car-from-modern-ethanol-fuel-problems
> 
> Terry


I have read that Terry and the last paragraph of the E10 problems is the only relevant part;

_Ethanol is highly corrosive. It helps rust to form wherever air meets metal once submerged in it. Ethanol is also a solvent and it will disintegrate fiberglass, plastic, and rubber._

Ethanol CANNOT cause corrosion such as rust - rust is an OXIDATION of IRON to Ferric oxide. Yes Ethanol is hygroscopic that s why we used to use it to dehydrate biological specimens in increasing concentrations before storage.

If ethanol is a solvent why is it supplied in plastic bottles? Why is it diluted and stored in more plastic bottles? For non-critical purposes we used plastic pipettes to transfer small quantities - they never softened or dissolved (critical solely because we needed to ensure no possible contamination and plastic cannot be boiled at 115C to sterilse it).

The next paragraph on minimising problems states to use ethanol resistant or nylon (which IS a plastic) and to replace O rings with others - but only to "ethanol compatible" ones (made of????).

Sorry but to me that article lacks scientific clarity or justification - like many "internet warriors" it MUST be right because it's ON the internet. Or perhaps Trump would claim "Fake News"


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah that old cherry, if it's on the internet it must be fake news.

Rely on scientific papers if you wish , I'm happy to believe the guy that serviced my boat engine and can produce the visual evidence from my fuel lines and carburettor strip down.

As to rubber it can take many forms, the rubber in elastic bands wouldn't really be appropriate for tyres and even tyres come in various compounds. :-D

Terry


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

dghr272 said:


> Bit more in the link below.
> 
> As far as diesel is concerned it looks as B7 is what most of us use now, the B10 and XTL are for vehicles that can cope with varying percentages of bio diesel mixtures.
> 
> ...


Hello All,
We are going down to Spain in October so very interested in this. My Fiat X290 (2016) probably takes B7 diesel, the most common. Has anyone got anymore information?

Regards,
Al.


----------

